# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > घरेलू नुस्‍खे >  तुलसी सुलभ और निशुल्क औषधी

## xxxboy27

तुलसी सुलभ, सुगम और निशुल्क उपलब्ध होने वाली वह औषधी है जो आपके जीवन को निरोगी एवं आत्मा का का शोधन कर उसे पवित्र बनाने में अपना महत्वपूर्ण योगदान देती हैः
हिन्दूओ द्वारा सदियों से देवता के रूप में घर-घर पूजे जाने वाला पौधा ‘‘तुलसी (Holy Basil)’’ है। पर बहुत ही कम लोग यह जानते है कि यह पौधा मात्र धर्म और आध्यात्मिक तौर पर ही पूज्यनीय नहीं है वरन् इसके अन्य जीवनदायी गुण भी है जो इस पौधे की महत्ता में चार चांद लगा देते है।
*आध्यात्मिक महत्वः-* तुलसी का पौधा हमारे लिए धार्मिक एवं आध्यात्मिक महत्व का पौधा है जिस घर में इसका वास होता है वहा आध्यात्मिक उन्नति के साथ सुख-शांति एवं आर्थिक समृद्धता स्वतः आ जाती है, वातावारण स्वच्छ एवं शुद्ध हो जाता है। तुलसी के नियमित सेवन से सौभाग्यशालिता के साथ ही सोच में पवित्रता, मन में एकाग्रता आती है और क्रोध पर पूर्ण नियंत्रण हो जाता है। आलस्य दूर होकर शरीर में दिनभर फूर्ती बनी रहती है। देवता के रूप में पूजे जाने वाले इस पौधे ‘तुलसी’ की पूजा कब कैसे, क्यों और किसके द्वारा शुरू की गई इसके कोई वैज्ञानिक प्रमाण तो उपलब्ध नहीं है परन्तु प्रचलित पौराणिक कथा के अनुसार देव और दानवों द्वारा किए गए समुद्र मंथन के समय जो अमृत धरती पर छलका, उसी से ‘‘तुलसी’’ की उत्पत्ति हुई। भगवान विष्णु, योगेश्वर कृष्ण और श्री बालाजी के पूजन में तुलसी पत्रों का उपयोग किया जाता है। तुलसी पूजा का दिन विष्णु पुराण के अनुसार कार्तिक नवमी को तुलसी विवाह के रूप में उल्लेख किया है किंतु अन्य धर्म ग्रंथों में प्रबोधिनी एकादशी को शुभ एवं फलदायी बताया गया हैं इसी दिन गोधूली बेला में भगवान सालिगराम, तुलसी व शंख का पूजन करने से विशेष पुण्य की प्राप्ति होती है। लोग इस दिन तुलसी एवं भगवान सालिगराम का विवाह कर पूजा अर्चना करते है। यह दिन अत्यंत शुभ माना जाता है और मान्यता है कि इस दिन योगेश्वर भगवान विष्णु अपनी योगनिद्रा से जागते है और उसके बाद सारे शुभ कार्य करने शुरू किये जाते है।
*औषधीय महत्व-* औषधीय गुणों से परिपूर्ण पौराणिक काल से प्रसिद्ध ‘‘पतीत पावन तुलसी’’ के पत्तो का विधीपूर्वक नियमित औषधितुल्य सेवन करने से अनेकानेक बिमारिया ठीक हो जाती है। इसके प्रभाव से मानसिक शांति घर में सुख समृद्धि और जीवन में अपार सफलताओं का द्वार खुलता है। यह ऐसी रामबाण अवषधी है जो हर प्रकार की बीमारियों में काम आती है जैसे- स्मरण शक्ति, हृदय रोग, कफ, श्वास के रोग, प्रतिश्याय, खून की कमी, खॉसी, जुकाम, दमा, दंत रोग, धवल रोग आदि में चमत्कारी लाभ मिलता है। किडनी की पथरी में तुलसी की बत्तियों को उबालकर बनाया गया ज्यूस शहद के साथ नीयमित 6 माह सेवन करने से पथरी मूत्र मार्ग से बाहर निकल जाता है। दिल की बीमारी में यह वरदान साबित होती है यह खून में कोलेस्ट्राल को नियंत्रित करता है।
बच्चों की आम बीमारियों जैसे सर्दी, बुखार, उल्टी दस्त आदि में तुलसी का रस लाभदायक है। यदि चिकनपॉक्स (माता) हो गया हो तो केसर के साथ तुलसी पत्र लेने से शीघ्र आराम मिलता है। तुलसी का रस आखों के दर्द, रात्रि अंधता जो सामान्यतः विटामीन ‘ए‘ की कमी से होता है के लिए अत्यंत लाभदायक है। तुलसी का पौधा जिस घर में हो वहा बैक्टिरिया जो की स्वास्थ्य के लिए बहुत हानिकारक होते है इन्हे पनपने नहीं देता।
*सामान्य प्रयोग-* (1) तुलसी की पॉच पत्तियॉं, 2 नग काली मिर्च का चूर्ण, रात को पानी में भीगी हुई 2 नग बादाम का छिलका निकालकर फिर उसकी चटनी बनाकर एक चम्मच शहद के साथ सेवन करें एवं लगभग आधा खण्टा अन्न-जल ग्रहण ना करे। (2). तुलसी के पत्तों को साफ पानी में उबाल ले उबाले जल को पीने में उपयोग करें। कुल्ला करने में भी इसका उपयोग कर सकते है। (3) 2-3 पत्तिया ले और छाछ या दही के साथ सेवन करें। बहुत सारी आयुर्वेदिक कम्पनियां अपने जीवनदायी अवषधियों में तुलसी का उपयोग करती है।
*प्राकृतिक महत्वः-* जिस घर में तुलसी का पौधा लहलहा रहा हों वहां आकाशीय बिजली का प्रकोप नहीं होता। तुलसी का पौधा जहां लगा हो वहा आसपास सांप बिच्छू जैसे जहरीले जीव नहीं आते। तुलसी के पौधे का वातावरण में में अनुकूल प्रभाव पड़ता है। हमारा प्रयास होना चाहिए की प्रत्येक घर में एक तुलसी का पौधा जरूर हो समाजसेवा का इससे अच्छा, सुलभता, सुगमता और निशुल्क उपलब्ध होने वाला और क्या उपाय हो सकता है। (उक्त लेख स्वयं के अनुभव एवं विभिन्न स्त्रोतों से प्राप्त जानकारी के आधार पर लिखा गया है, गंभीर बिमारियों में आयुर्वेदिक डॉक्टर के सलाह अवस्य लें)

----------


## raashidewa

बहुत ही अच्छा लिखा है आपने

----------


## Shri Vijay

> तुलसी सुलभ, सुगम और निशुल्क उपलब्ध होने वाली वह औषधी है जो आपके जीवन को निरोगी एवं आत्मा का का शोधन कर उसे पवित्र बनाने में अपना महत्वपूर्ण योगदान देती हैः
> हिन्दूओ द्वारा सदियों से देवता के रूप में घर-घर पूजे जाने वाला पौधा ‘‘तुलसी (Holy Basil)’’ है। पर बहुत ही कम लोग यह जानते है कि यह पौधा मात्र धर्म और आध्यात्मिक तौर पर ही पूज्यनीय नहीं है वरन् इसके अन्य जीवनदायी गुण भी है जो इस पौधे की महत्ता में चार चांद लगा देते है।
> *आध्यात्मिक महत्वः-* तुलसी का पौधा हमारे लिए धार्मिक एवं आध्यात्मिक महत्व का पौधा है जिस घर में इसका वास होता है वहा आध्यात्मिक उन्नति के साथ सुख-शांति एवं आर्थिक समृद्धता स्वतः आ जाती है, वातावारण स्वच्छ एवं शुद्ध हो जाता है। तुलसी के नियमित सेवन से सौभाग्यशालिता के साथ ही सोच में पवित्रता, मन में एकाग्रता आती है और क्रोध पर पूर्ण नियंत्रण हो जाता है। आलस्य दूर होकर शरीर में दिनभर फूर्ती बनी रहती है। देवता के रूप में पूजे जाने वाले इस पौधे ‘तुलसी’ की पूजा कब कैसे, क्यों और किसके द्वारा शुरू की गई इसके कोई वैज्ञानिक प्रमाण तो उपलब्ध नहीं है परन्तु प्रचलित पौराणिक कथा के अनुसार देव और दानवों द्वारा किए गए समुद्र मंथन के समय जो अमृत धरती पर छलका, उसी से ‘‘तुलसी’’ की उत्पत्ति हुई। भगवान विष्णु, योगेश्वर कृष्ण और श्री बालाजी के पूजन में तुलसी पत्रों का उपयोग किया जाता है। तुलसी पूजा का दिन विष्णु पुराण के अनुसार कार्तिक नवमी को तुलसी विवाह के रूप में उल्लेख किया है किंतु अन्य धर्म ग्रंथों में प्रबोधिनी एकादशी को शुभ एवं फलदायी बताया गया हैं इसी दिन गोधूली बेला में भगवान सालिगराम, तुलसी व शंख का पूजन करने से विशेष पुण्य की प्राप्ति होती है। लोग इस दिन तुलसी एवं भगवान सालिगराम का विवाह कर पूजा अर्चना करते है। यह दिन अत्यंत शुभ माना जाता है और मान्यता है कि इस दिन योगेश्वर भगवान विष्णु अपनी योगनिद्रा से जागते है और उसके बाद सारे शुभ कार्य करने शुरू किये जाते है।
> *औषधीय महत्व-* औषधीय गुणों से परिपूर्ण पौराणिक काल से प्रसिद्ध ‘‘पतीत पावन तुलसी’’ के पत्तो का विधीपूर्वक नियमित औषधितुल्य सेवन करने से अनेकानेक बिमारिया ठीक हो जाती है। इसके प्रभाव से मानसिक शांति घर में सुख समृद्धि और जीवन में अपार सफलताओं का द्वार खुलता है। यह ऐसी रामबाण अवषधी है जो हर प्रकार की बीमारियों में काम आती है जैसे- स्मरण शक्ति, हृदय रोग, कफ, श्वास के रोग, प्रतिश्याय, खून की कमी, खॉसी, जुकाम, दमा, दंत रोग, धवल रोग आदि में चमत्कारी लाभ मिलता है। किडनी की पथरी में तुलसी की बत्तियों को उबालकर बनाया गया ज्यूस शहद के साथ नीयमित 6 माह सेवन करने से पथरी मूत्र मार्ग से बाहर निकल जाता है। दिल की बीमारी में यह वरदान साबित होती है यह खून में कोलेस्ट्राल को नियंत्रित करता है।
> बच्चों की आम बीमारियों जैसे सर्दी, बुखार, उल्टी दस्त आदि में तुलसी का रस लाभदायक है। यदि चिकनपॉक्स (माता) हो गया हो तो केसर के साथ तुलसी पत्र लेने से शीघ्र आराम मिलता है। तुलसी का रस आखों के दर्द, रात्रि अंधता जो सामान्यतः विटामीन ‘ए‘ की कमी से होता है के लिए अत्यंत लाभदायक है। तुलसी का पौधा जिस घर में हो वहा बैक्टिरिया जो की स्वास्थ्य के लिए बहुत हानिकारक होते है इन्हे पनपने नहीं देता।
> *सामान्य प्रयोग-* (1) तुलसी की पॉच पत्तियॉं, 2 नग काली मिर्च का चूर्ण, रात को पानी में भीगी हुई 2 नग बादाम का छिलका निकालकर फिर उसकी चटनी बनाकर एक चम्मच शहद के साथ सेवन करें एवं लगभग आधा खण्टा अन्न-जल ग्रहण ना करे। (2). तुलसी के पत्तों को साफ पानी में उबाल ले उबाले जल को पीने में उपयोग करें। कुल्ला करने में भी इसका उपयोग कर सकते है। (3) 2-3 पत्तिया ले और छाछ या दही के साथ सेवन करें। बहुत सारी आयुर्वेदिक कम्पनियां अपने जीवनदायी अवषधियों में तुलसी का उपयोग करती है।
> *प्राकृतिक महत्वः-* जिस घर में तुलसी का पौधा लहलहा रहा हों वहां आकाशीय बिजली का प्रकोप नहीं होता। तुलसी का पौधा जहां लगा हो वहा आसपास सांप बिच्छू जैसे जहरीले जीव नहीं आते। तुलसी के पौधे का वातावरण में में अनुकूल प्रभाव पड़ता है। हमारा प्रयास होना चाहिए की प्रत्येक घर में एक तुलसी का पौधा जरूर हो समाजसेवा का इससे अच्छा, सुलभता, सुगमता और निशुल्क उपलब्ध होने वाला और क्या उपाय हो सकता है। (उक्त लेख स्वयं के अनुभव एवं विभिन्न स्त्रोतों से प्राप्त जानकारी के आधार पर लिखा गया है, गंभीर बिमारियों में आयुर्वेदिक डॉक्टर के सलाह अवस्य लें)


प्रिय मित्र XXX जी बेहतरीन सूत्र बनाके आप कहा खो गए , क्रपया सूत्र को गति प्रदान करे l धन्यवाद l

----------


## dr.sunny

बहुत स्टिक जानकारी 
पर सूत्र को गति देते रहे

----------


## dr.sunny

*तुलसी रख अल्पता के लिए रामबाण ओषधि है|
इसके नियमित सेवन से हिमोग्लोबिन तेज़ी से बढ़ता है 
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*रोज तुलसी की सेवा अपने हाथो से करे चर्म रोग कभी नहीं होगा 
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*तुलसी से रस को काजल की तरह आँखों में लगाने से आँखों की रौशनी बढती है 
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*तुलसी की जड का काड़ा ज्वर नाशक है 
*

----------

